# Should I stop this



## 32064 (Dec 19, 2011)

I


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

It's potentially a very dangerous situation. However, your wife elected you Mr. Mom, and Mr. Moms do things that actual moms do, and that includes talking with other moms. 

If you have even a scintilla of attraction to the lady, and you have to be honest with yourself, cut off the calls. If you don't have any attraction, you might want to work out a plan to end them in consultation with your wife. You don't have a duty to be a telephone buddy with a woman other than your wife.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## /ˌlaNG ˈzīn/ (Sep 5, 2021)

She's trying to get into your pants.


----------



## Harold Demure (Oct 21, 2020)

As a great friend of mine once said “many a man dug his own grave with his d*ck, and you are about 2’ down”.

Look, it shouldn’t be that two adults should be prevented from talking to each other in the right circumstances but these are not good circumstances and you know it.

You should be concentrating on far more important questions such as the problems with your wife.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

You already know the answer. It’s inappropriate and it’s a bad idea. 

Just stop responding to her/taking her calls but don’t say anything about it to your wife. If/when your wife brings it up, just tell her you have already cut off contact because there was no point in continuing your communication with her and you realize that it could be viewed as inappropriate.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I just told someone in another thread/forum that dating someone for 2 years was a committed relationship in my world. What is it in yours?


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Ditch the weird mum who is treating you like her husband. She’s got a husband, and you shouldn’t worry about how little her husband is at home and how much he drinks. You care too much and I don’t understand why. That nice caring man inside you isn’t the great thing you think it is, you’re going to attract unhinged women. (You already have!) I’m so pleased your wife has spoken up. She’s stable and refreshing. 

You’ve got a clinger, she’s got issues. These types are pretty textbook. 

Collect stray cats if you want to do something nice and be a nice man. But even then, understand you’ll end up smelling like cat urine at some point in the future, as rewarding as it may be to rescue poor innocent lonely cats. Uff, the smell when they accidentally soil the carpet and leave their hair all over your clothes.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

So tell me something positive about your wife?


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

‘Should I stop answering her calls?’

Let me put this to you: 

‘Oh no, her husband is calling me, what do I do? I’m scared!’


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Krummer said:


> I am married and have had many issues with my wife. We have several children and I have had to do most of their extracurricular activity support. That means encouraging, suggesting, scheduling, transporting, and volunteering my own time to assist. My wife was not very supportive and not involved. However, In that process I met and got to know a vast number of moms. Several try to keep in touch with me. One in particular drives my wife nuts.
> That woman’s child was friends with my child and they did sports and other activities together most of which this mom communicated with me. Occasionally we would goto lunch or even the fast food quickie dinners. This was always with our children and sometimes even the woman’s relatives either before or after kid events. If the kids wanted to do something she would text or call me. Not my wife. My wife went once to a library movie and food after with us and didn’t speak to me for a day afterwards. She said she felt like she was the 3rd wheel on my date with the other mom. That all ended now and I never see this woman. Our kids are no longer friends that do much and this mom still calls me. Sometimes several times a week. Her conversation is typically totally about her or her child or my child and never over any lines. Sometimes I don’t even say much. I don’t think she was ever looking anything else but someone to listen to her but my wife says she wants more and doesn’t trust her or like her at all even though I like having her as a friend.
> 
> Is this wrong? Should I stop answering the phone when she calls? Btw her husband works long hours and spends his alot of time drinking with his friends if you were wondering. But she never speaks poorly of him.


The other woman knows you're married so it shouldn't be any mystery to her why you went cold and stopped hanging out.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

How would you feel if your wife had a similar relationship going?


----------



## 32064 (Dec 19, 2011)

DudeInProgress said:


> You already know the answer. It’s inappropriate and it’s a bad idea.
> 
> Just stop responding to her/taking her calls but don’t say anything about it to your wife. If/when your wife brings it up, just tell her you have already cut off contact because there was no point in continuing your communication with her and you realize that it could be viewed as inappropriate.


Well, my wife has no idea how often this woman calls. As far as she knows it’s like once a month. If even that.


----------



## 32064 (Dec 19, 2011)

Luckylucky said:


> ‘Should I stop answering her calls?’
> 
> Let me put this to you:
> 
> ‘Oh no, her husband is calling me, what do I do? I’m scared!’


I have asked if her husband knows she talks to me and specifically said recently that I do not need him banging on my door accusing me of screwing his wife. She says he knows she speaks to me. And I have been surprised in the past when her hubby says something about what she talked to me about when I once in a while I run into him.


----------



## 32064 (Dec 19, 2011)

Luckylucky said:


> Ditch the weird mum who is treating you like her husband. She’s got a husband, and you shouldn’t worry about how little her husband is at home and how much he drinks. You care too much and I don’t understand why. That nice caring man inside you isn’t the great thing you think it is, you’re going to attract unhinged women. (You already have!) I’m so pleased your wife has spoken up. She’s stable and refreshing.
> 
> You’ve got a clinger, she’s got issues. These types are pretty textbook.
> 
> Collect stray cats if you want to do something nice and be a nice man. But even then, understand you’ll end up smelling like cat urine at some point in the future, as rewarding as it may be to rescue poor innocent lonely cats. Uff, the smell when they accidentally soil the carpet and leave their hair all over your clothes.


What do you mean by textbook? Please explain.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Krummer said:


> What do you mean by textbook? Please explain.


No. 

I’ll pass. 

I’ve just read your past posts where you post sweet lovely stuff about the lovely women you’re helping and how bad your wife is. Because she’s ‘selfish’ for not bending over to help other men and playing nice woman to the world. Sounds to me like a smart woman. And that she is rightly giving all that help and effort into her immediate family. 

But you, you’re not really seeing straight, so I’ll decline to badmouth the lovely kindest sweetest women you’re playing husband to. Does it feel good? NMMNG? How come such a nice guy to other people’s wives and full of complaints about your wife? Your wife is one smart lady. I mean, if I was a man and my wife was the community lady bringing meals to other people’s husbands and playing kind mummy to their kids… sheesh, it’s a bad image so I’ll just stop.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Danger will Robinson. This woman either thinks she has you in the friend zone, so she can use you as her emotional tampon or she’s into you and is just waiting for you to make the move. I think it’s the ladder. We guys can be clueless about a gal being into us but women can spot when another woman is into a guy a mile away. Your wife’s gut was going off because she knows that woman is definitely into you and she assumes that you’re soaking all in or maybe even want to partake. 

Since the kids are no longer doing activities, you should just gently let her know that your chats have to stop. 

As for your wife, she needs to step it up in the mom involvement department. You shouldn’t have carry that burden alone. How is your marriage? If she’s emotionally detached from even the kids, her heart could be elsewhere. It won’t hurt to check, especially if she’s possibly projecting wrong doing on your part.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

jsmart said:


> Danger will Robinson. This woman either thinks she has you in the friend zone, so she can use you as her emotional tampon or she’s into you and is just waiting for you to make the move. I think it’s the ladder. We guys can be clueless about a gal being into us but women can spot when another woman is into a guy a mile away. Your wife’s gut was going off because she knows that woman is definitely into you and she assumes that you’re soaking all in or maybe even want to partake.
> 
> Since the kids are no longer doing activities, you should just gently let her know that your chats have to stop.
> 
> As for your wife, she needs to step it up in the mom involvement department. You shouldn’t have carry that burden alone. How is your marriage? If she’s emotionally detached from even the kids, her heart could be elsewhere. It won’t hurt to check, especially if she’s possibly projecting wrong doing on your part.


Or… he’s playing doting dad amongst the sports mums and doing the activities not because he cares about the kids but because something else. Read his other posts 😏


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Krummer, if your old lady had any sense at all, she'd get off her dead, lazy, and probably fat azz and start doing her duty as a mother. As long as your the front man out there with kids and there are chicks with husbands (who dumps the responsibility for the kid's activities on them) you're going to be offered a chance to pet their beaver once and awhile. Don't buy into your old lady's smart remark that "she felt like she was the 3rd wheel on my date with the other mom." All that was a pre emp so you wouldn't ask her again. 
Take my word for it my man; sooner or later youre going to get tired of your wife dumping all the responsibility on you and these mom's nice round azzez are going to start to look mighty fine. Tell your lazy wife to step up to the plate.



Luckylucky said:


> doing the activities not because he cares about the kids


I posted before reading his other post. If he ain't doing it for the kids, he ought to just go ahead and line up something on the side and shut up complaining. I don't have a dog in that fight either way.


----------

